# Camp Jim Tv show



## TallAdam85 (Oct 16, 2003)

Any one ever watch the tv show on mtv  called CAMP JIM he is a male cheer leader coach who wants to help teens get on there school cheer time I was watching it last night cause nothing was on and it was kinda funny when he made the peoiple cry by hurting there feelings but The show sucks


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2003)

Never heard of it!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 23, 2003)

not missing much 





> Never heard of it!


----------

